# Paterson bottles from Pompton lks show.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 16, 2021)

Here is 3 Paterson bottles I got at the show.
1. Wm. T. Allen & Son from Paterson, N.J. it is base embossed J. Bros. which is Johns Bros. of Fairmont W. Virginia 1893-1907. I always loved the live and let live motto.
2. A. Kamerling of Paterson, N.J. porcelain stopper has a Clinton Street address. I couldn't find much on this one?
3. Braun Bros. brewers Paterson,N.J. Brothers being Christian & Luis.
ROBBYBOBBY64.

https://books.google.com/books?id=5Ps4AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA69&lpg=RA1-PA69&dq=Braun+Bros.+Brewers+Paterson+N.J.&source=bl&ots=19F8vQOw06&sig=ACfU3U2PF9IE-gMKXPT5M9PLdvlfL1CN0Q&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjUpuKe65r0AhVPo54KHdJcAFk4ChDoAXoECBsQAg#v=onepage&q=Braun Bros. Brewers Paterson N.J.&f=false


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 16, 2021)

It would not let me add this picture of the base of the Wm T. Allen & Son bottle embossed J. BROS. Also a link to Braun Bros. Brewery. Hit on the link scroll down to history tab, click on it and Braun is the first.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Paterson Consolidated Brewing Company - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BrentC (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice bottles. There were quite a few Patterson NJ bottles there.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yeah I have seen a couple Paterson NJ bottles misspelled Patterson. Lol! Actually Paterson is a great city for collecting bottles and stoneware. Many bottles from there.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Yeah I have seen a couple Paterson NJ bottles misspelled Patterson. Lol! Actually Paterson is a great city for collecting bottles and stoneware. Many bottles from there.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Very cool ,that it has the stopper. 
Is there any way to stop the advertising that keeps popping up? I also had to log in twice lately.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Very cool ,that it has the stopper.
> Is there any way to stop the advertising that keeps popping up? I also had to log in twice lately.


I noticed that about 5 days ago. It drives me bonkers.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 17, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Very cool ,that it has the stopper.
> Is there any way to stop the advertising that keeps popping up? I also had to log in twice lately.





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I noticed that about 5 days ago. It drives me bonkers.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That's odd. I've had nothing like that happen here.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That's odd. I've had nothing like that happen here.


Really? I posted a thread about it and most agree it just started and is the biggest pain.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 21, 2021)

Got this the other day. The shirt not the bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Nov 23, 2021)

Christian Braun was mayor for a while, and this is Abraham Kamerling...


----------



## epackage (Nov 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Got this the other day. The shirt not the bottle.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Great shirt, I wanted one, but I want it in black and with the label on the back...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2021)

epackage said:


> Christian Braun was mayor for a while, and this is Abraham Kamerling...
> 
> View attachment 232226
> View attachment 232227


I was hoping you would chime in. Thanks for the reply.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 2. A. Kamerling of Paterson, N.J. porcelain stopper has a Clinton Street address. I couldn't find much on this one?


Kamerling was at 99 Clinton St. from 1892-1909...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2021)

epackage said:


> Kamerling was at 99 Clinton St. from 1892-1909...


Thanks, the porcelain stopper had the street but no number. Thanks for the years of operation. Love the bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

